# convert ext3 to ufs?



## hoanghien (Jul 10, 2009)

I am migrating my computer from linux to freebsd.
Is there anyway that i can convert ext3 to ufs? As far as i know, freebsd can mount ext3 as ext2.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2009)

The only way to 'convert' it is to backup your data, reformat using ufs and restore the data.


----------

